# Duke Nukem Forever



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone else looking forward to this eagerly awaited seguel? Only 12 or so years in the making, and who didn't like Duke Nukem 3d ? 






'Time to kick ass and chew bubblegum.... And I'm aalllllll outtaaaa gum!'


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

100% day one purchase for me. Been keeping a look out on this for ages. And that video was quite amusing :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ive died so many times holding my breath for this.
Played all the originals and expansions...Hail to king baby...:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I need to did out my old glow in teh dark nukem T never worn and my Octo Brain Model...:lol:

Nice to see the Octobrain again...:lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

My name is Duke Nukem - I'm coming to get the rest of you alien barstards! ..... I'm gonna rip your eye out and pis on your brain, you alien dirtbag!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i never really got the hype around duke nukem,and for me i think it will be a wait and see job for purchasing this.it just seemed to rely on bad language and shock value, rather than being a solid game.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Well Silverback, I'd say you got it  All it does is rely on bad language and shock value lol.

THe biggest shocker of this game apparently is the Capture The Flag type side game. No flags, just women! I've read you have to pick them up over ur shoulder while running and then look after them. If they try to run away you have to bend them over your knee and give them a spanking.

WHilst that sounds 'novel', the PC brigade have pretty much turned that into OMG they are wife beating.... I say.... Where is the ring?!


----------

